# The Official 1st flyswap 2016 thread



## Paymaster

Please post in this thread if you would like to join our fly swap. The theme is "Your Favorite Early Spring Fly". It can be trout, warm water or salt fly. Your choice.
Please Read These Few But Simple Rules Before Joining

1. The sign up period will be from now thru 2/10/16 at which time the swap will be closed for joining and the number of flies needed will be confirmed.
2.The fly tying period will have a deadline of 3/31/16 for me to receive all swap flies. 
3. Once the sign up has ended, each member will tie one copy of your pattern for each member of the swap. IE, if there are 12 members, you would tie 11 flies, 1 for each of the other members.
4. When you have finished all your flies, PM me for my address for you to mail them.
5. I will sort all the flies after the swap deadline and mail them to each member.
6. All flies will be mail to me, the swap host, with the following:
  A.All flies should be in a crush proof container. An Altoid Tin is perfect for this purpose.
  B. All flies will be mailed to me in a proper mailer;padded or box.
  C. All packages must contain a return mailer with proper postage attached to get the flies back to you. I should not have to pay your postage.
  D. All flies will be toe tagged with user name and name of pattern. Toe Tags are small slips of paper that you can attach to fly on the hook.

7.  Anyone having to withdraw after the sign up deadline should announce that here or PM me. I will tie enough flies to make up the difference.
8. I will add you user name at the end of this post as each member joins.
9. When I receive your flies I will edit to add the word Received after your user name in this post. 
10. Please announce what pattern you will tie at some point and I will add that to you user name as well. If it is your own creation, give the pattern a name.
11. Anyone more than 3 days late with flies will have their contribution returned.

Ok ,that is it for the most part. I will post a picture of each pattern as I receive them. All positive comments are welcome from any members of Woody's. Any questions you have, just ask and I will answer. Have fun!


Paymaster  (Elk Hair Caddis) (Received)

injun joe (Bead head pheasant tail soft hackle) (Received)

NCHillbilly (Yellow Palmer) (Recieved)

Biggin13 (Foam Hopper) (Received)

jettman96 (Half Hackle Wooly) (Received)

John I. Shore (withdrawn)

saltlifedoc

Scotsman (Olive X Caddis) (Received)

Loorawls (Guide's choice Hare's Ear) (Received)

gunnurse   (WD-40 dropper) (Received)


----------



## Scotsman

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## injun joe

Bead head pheasant tail soft hackle for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'll tie some yellow Palmers. Hands-down one of the best early spring dry flies in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jettman96

sign me up for a Half Hackle Wooly


----------



## Biggin13

Put me down for foam hoopers. Not sure if they are the best for early spring, but I have a great time with them going after bream.


----------



## Loorawls

I'm in. Guide's choice hares ear


----------



## Paymaster

Looking like a good swap!!!! Welcome all! Now we need a few more. Come on in. It will be fun!


----------



## Scotsman

Olive X-caddis.


----------



## Paymaster

Just a few more days to get in on this swap. I know there are more tyers out there.


----------



## gunnurse

I'd like in on the swap, please. I will tie a WD-40 dropper. And, by the way, I tied the flies before I asked to get in the swap.


----------



## Paymaster

gunnurse said:


> I'd like in on the swap, please. I will tie a WD-40 dropper. And, by the way, I tied the flies before I asked to get in the swap.



Great. Be sure to have enough for everyone that gets in the swap. Could have 10 more folks join up before the deadline.


----------



## gunnurse

*WD-40's, sz. 20, Olive*

Shouldn't be a problem. I tied 2 dozen. Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster

Ok feather twisters! The swap sign up is closed. There are ten members so tie nine of your patterns. PM me when you want the address. Be sure to read the rules!!!!!!! Have fun.


----------



## jettman96

Got one more to tie.  Looking forward to seeing everyone's flies!  Thanks Paymaster!


----------



## Loorawls

Ready for your address Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster

Look Great, Loo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

Stupendous.!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

If a fish won't eat that, he ain't gonna eat anything.


----------



## injun joe

Dang! Now who's gonna show their's after seeing that???
Paymaster, please don't show a picture of mine near Loo's.


----------



## Loorawls

Ha!  Thanks guys, y'all know I picked the only real good one out of the lot, lol.  I'm looking forward to seeing/fishing your submissions. I've seen the work from this group before, some real masters here...


----------



## Paymaster

Here is gunnurse's submission. Outstanding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotsman

Mine are going to look like the finest pile of bovine excrement compared to those! Please forgive me.


----------



## Loorawls

Nice dropper there!


----------



## Paymaster

Scotsman's submission. Mighty nice tie!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnurse

I need fast cold water and willing trout- soon!! Seeing what I will have to get them with is NOT helping.


----------



## Scotsman

Thank you, Paymaster! You have a magician's touch with the camera!

Loorawls, gunnurse. . . Mighty fine looking flies, can't wait to fish 'em!


----------



## Loorawls

That's a good looking caddis Scotsman!


----------



## Paymaster

Paymaster's submission.


----------



## injun joe

That will work!


----------



## Scotsman

Loorawls said:


> That's a good looking caddis Scotsman!



Thank you!

That sure is a good looking fly, Paymaster! Nicely done.


----------



## Paymaster

Scotsman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That sure is a good looking fly, Paymaster! Nicely done.



Thank ya!


----------



## Loorawls

Looks great Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster

Got Loorawls' submission. Great looking fly!!!  His pic he posted will suffice for this thread.


----------



## Paymaster

Been a few days since I got any packages. Y'all don't wait to the last minute. Sooner I get them all, the sooner you get them back.


----------



## EJTibbetts

I missed this one but if there is a late spring/early summer swap I've already got half of them tied up


----------



## jettman96

I sent my flies today.  You should get Monday or Tuesday.

Sad part is I've had them done for a couple weeks LOL


----------



## Paymaster

EJTibbetts said:


> I missed this one but if there is a late spring/early summer swap I've already got half of them tied up



I am sure more will come. And BTW, anyone can host a swap. Just fire up one when ever anyone wants. I will be glad to participate and help as well.


----------



## Paymaster

jettman96 said:


> I sent my flies today.  You should get Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Sad part is I've had them done for a couple weeks LOL



Great!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

jettman96's submission arrived today. Can hardly wait to wet this fly! Very nice!!


----------



## jettman96

Paymaster said:


> jettman96's submission arrived today. Can hardly wait to wet this fly! Very nice!!



Thank you sir, you are too kind!


----------



## gunnurse

Paymaster,

Thanks for hosting this swap. I am honored to have my submission placed beside these other great flies. GREAT job guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Paymaster

Got injun joe's submission today. I think y'all are gonna like this'n!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## injun joe

Paymaster,
Thanks for picking the good one for the photo.
I'm sharing a pic from last Friday to get everyone in the trout mode.


----------



## Paymaster

Oh yeah! That will get the flyfishing blood flowin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EverGreen1231

injun joe said:


> Paymaster,
> Thanks for picking the good one for the photo.
> I'm sharing a pic from last Friday to get everyone in the trout mode.



Wow, Beautiful fish. Congrats.


----------



## EverGreen1231

There are some fine lookin' flies in here. Good job everyone.


----------



## Biggin13

Just mailed mine.


----------



## Paymaster

Biggin13 said:


> Just mailed mine.



Good Deal!!!!!


----------



## EverGreen1231

Hopefully, there'll be flyswaps later in the year. I'll be able to participate in those.

Does a body have to be something special to host a swap, or simply reliable? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Paymaster

EverGreen1231 said:


> Hopefully, there'll be flyswaps later in the year. I'll be able to participate in those.
> 
> Does a body have to be something special to host a swap, or simply reliable? Inquiring minds want to know.



No, you can start and host one anytime. I will help all I can. There are no limits on who can host one.


----------



## jettman96

EverGreen1231 said:


> Hopefully, there'll be flyswaps later in the year. I'll be able to participate in those.
> 
> Does a body have to be something special to host a swap, or simply reliable? Inquiring minds want to know.



Per Paymaster, no anyone can host a swap...  But yes reliable is preferred 

Haha he beat me to it...


----------



## Paymaster

Hey Now!!!! Just got Biggin13's submissions and to my surprise, he contributed 4 different patterns for each of us. And they are beauties!!!!!! Sorry about the poor pics. My re-chargeable battery is needin charging.


----------



## jettman96

Thanks Biggin13!  Those look great and just my kind of fly!!!


----------



## Scotsman

Nicely done!


----------



## Paymaster

Ok we are over half way to the deadline. To those that have not yet finished, let me know if you can't get done so I can tie something to cover.


----------



## jettman96

Paymaster said:


> Ok we are over half way to the deadline. To those that have not yet finished, let me know if you can't get done so I can tie something to cover.



I think Biggin13 has you covered if that's turns out to be the case.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> Ok we are over half way to the deadline. To those that have not yet finished, let me know if you can't get done so I can tie something to cover.



Pay, I will probably finish mine today and get them in the mail this week. I been a busy feller. What's the point of setting a March 31 deadline if we get fussed at if they're not there by March 15th?


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly said:


> Pay, I will probably finish mine today and get them in the mail this week. I been a busy feller. What's the point of setting a March 31 deadline if we get fussed at if they're not there by March 15th?



Cause this ain't my first time to host a swap. I know a few thangs cause I have seen a few thangs!!


----------



## Paymaster

If there are no objections, I am adding a week to the deadline. I will be out of town for a week starting Saturday. I will sort and get the flies in the mail when I return. I will take care of any unsubmitted flies.


----------



## injun joe

Make it easy on yourself, Paymaster. We'll get them when we get them. If any are not submitted, just send us one less.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> If there are no objections, I am adding a week to the deadline. I will be out of town for a week starting Saturday. I will sort and get the flies in the mail when I return. I will take care of any unsubmitted flies.



That's fine with me. Mine will be in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly said:


> That's fine with me. Mine will be in the mail tomorrow morning.



Great!


----------



## jettman96

No problem Paymaster I'm not worried about making up the missing flies either.


----------



## gunnurse

No sweat on the other flies. Send them whenever NCHillbilly's gets here, or later- which ever


----------



## Scotsman

I agree with the others, no need to make up any missing flies.


----------



## Paymaster

Got NCHillbilly's submission and it is a beauty!!!


----------



## Paymaster

OK, I have gotten the withdrawal fly replacements tied. I will give until the mail runs today for the other set to arrive, then close this swap. If the flies are a no show, I will tie nine more of some pattern to replace those. Then sort and ship in the next day or so.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mine is an old traditional southern Appalachian pattern, the yellow palmer. It's an old pattern, and a simple one-but it works. It's my go-to dry fly this time of year.


----------



## Paymaster

I bet that would be killer on those big brookies in the Nantahala, NCH!!!!

The swap is now closed. I did not get the other set so a bit more tyin and I will get the swap flies sorted and mailed. Thanks to all that participated.


----------



## Paymaster

Ok, flies are mailed. Great swap y'all! I look forward to the next one. Let us all know when you receive your package. 

And to those that sent extras, never necessary, but always appreciated.


----------



## Biggin13

Wife just handed me my mail. Great looking flies everyone.


----------



## Loorawls

Got my flies, great looking work by everyone!  Thanks paymaster for hosting and the extra flies


----------



## Paymaster

Good deal y'all.

I may do a flybox give away, with a set of these flies, later on. Just have to come up with an art theme for the lid.


----------



## Scotsman

Thanks, everyone! The box of flies came today. Not only do they all look great, they smell great - curiously strong like mint!

I cannot wait to tie these on and fish! Again, great job on the flies, gentlemen!


----------



## gunnurse

Got mine today. OMG they are something. This is the first fly swap that I've ever participated in. Paymaster- that was a stand-up thing you did by sending flies that you were not obligated to tie. Like my signature- not something you _had_ to do.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Got mine yesterday. Great looking flies! Thanks everyone, I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## injun joe

Got mine yesterday in the mail also. Outstanding workmanship this time around.
Thanks Pay, for the hosting.


----------



## jettman96

Got mine a few days ago!  They all look great!

Thanks again Paymaster for another great swap!


----------



## Paymaster

Ok! Looks like the flies have found their new homes so all is good. Thanks y'all for the participation and it was a fine swap. I look forward to the next one. Remember, anyone can host a swap. So, when anyone is ready to do one that has not before, I will help and advise. Now I will un-stick this one and let it drift on down stream.


----------

